# Affordable birthday party ideas when you can't have it at your house



## mom2happy (Sep 19, 2009)

DS is going to be 6 and wishes he could have a birthday party with his friends.

His kindergarten class has 23 kids and our house is very tiny.

His birthday is in March and the weather here is way too unpredictable to have a back yard party.

All of the places his friends have parties would cost around $500. No way can we do that.

I'm trying to be creative and think of a way to do this. I keep coming up with outdoor stuff, but that's not really an option.

I don't want kids and their parents to be freezing while they sit at a picnic table.

Any ideas?


----------



## octobermom (Aug 31, 2005)

Well not moms favorite but I di a Chucky cheese party for my DD sixth birthday (we do parties every other year) and spent $80 which fed all 22 kids in her class and the adults plus each kid got like 25 tokens.. and I spent maybe another $20 on decorations and the cake..

Deanna


----------



## 4evermom (Feb 3, 2005)

Sometimes community centers or churches have a room you can rent, maybe even a firehouse. I know someone who had her 30th Birthday at a firehouse and that would be super cool for a 6 yo, especially if they could have a tour. Many do tours for school groups, homeschool groups, or scouts.


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

Do you have a mall nearby? My friend did a really creative "faux" Lego party. She made her own Lego themed invites on her computer. Prior to the party she went to the Lego store and bought the small "pick a brick" containers and decorated them with each child's name. The kids were encouraged to bring a small container of bricks from home too.

The kids all met in front of the Lego store. They spent about a half hour picking out their bricks and playing in the store. After they were done they went to the food court, pushed tables together and started building. The mom bought pizza in the food court but brought drinks from home and the kids all had a blast.

Another creative party was the mom arranged for a special story time at the local library. I think it was "Goosebumps" themed and the library let them use the back room for cake/ice cream. She got all that for $25 donation to library and the cost of food/favors/decorations.

Unfortunately with 23 kids it is going to get pricey no matter what. Around here drinks and a sheet cake for that many is going cost around $25 even if you get them at Costco or BJs. Making your own cake is only cheaper if already own all the ingredients. Throw in any kind of decorations you are adding another $10-$15 unless you already have all the supplies to make your own. Not sure how you feel about party favors but even spending a $1 per kids is another $23. So you are looking at $50-$60 bucks even if you have it in your home.

Does it *have* to be the whole class? Can you just do his closest friends- pick 6 since he is turning 6? That can keep the cost WAY down.


----------



## pianojazzgirl (Apr 6, 2006)

We are on a tight budget too these days, and I think if dd asked to invite her whole class I'd just have to say "sorry, we can't afford it". Like a pp said 25 kids is going to be expensive no matter what - even if you had it at your house. We honestly couldn't afford to host a party for that many people right now. If dd really had her heart set on having all the kids I think I'd a) talk to the teacher and see if I could send a cake to school to have a little in-class party, and b) try to think of something fun for the party that would only work with a smaller group of kids - maybe a sleepover with just a few friends, or going bowling, etc - I'd tell her that while we can't afford a party for 25 kids, if we only invited 4-5 we would be able to afford to do activity x.

Another thought is to talk to relatives (grandparents?) and see if, as his b-day present, they'd be willing/interested in paying for a big party for him.


----------



## Polliwog (Oct 29, 2006)

I'd try seeing if you could reserve a room at your local community center. I've also done a swimming party at our town's indoor pool (ended up costing about $80 including admission, renting a room, and cake/drinks.) I'm doing my DD's party at our local science museum. It's costing me $175 for up to 20 children (and unlimited adults.) Each additional child is only $5.


----------



## crunchy_mommy (Mar 29, 2009)

Wow.... 23 kids is A LOT. Would he be happy just inviting a few over?? (Do people really have that many kids at a bday party?!??!)

If your house is not an option even with fewer kids (or if fewer kids is not an option)... see if you can rent a hall (I think they are called VW halls or something?? Or the community center hall, church basement, etc.) Usually that goes around $50-75 -- maybe less if you were a member of the club/church/etc. Then have it at a non-meal time so you can keep the food simple & cheap (just cake and ice cream, maybe some popcorn or fruit). You could make some homemade games, have a craft, dance party, etc. (lots of cheap/free activities you could do, if you can find a cheap place to host the party!)

Another idea -- if there is a local zoo/museum/cinema/etc. you could ask for a group rate & pay all the admission but skip anything extra (goody bags etc.) and do cupcakes or something since you won't have a table set up for you...

We just had a party for DS and went through the same issue but ultimately ended up cutting down the guest list a ton & having it at a time when I knew dads etc. wouldn't likely come as well (toddlers so of course moms came)... so we were able to fit everyone in our tiny house.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Just the thought of 23 kids is making me twitch.

My son's bday is in March too and it's impossible to have parties outside. I'd call around for group rates at bowling alleys, swimming pools, skate places, things like that. We have a small museum here run by the college that has free admission and tons of stuff for kids to do.'

You may just have to cut the guest list down.


----------



## mom2happy (Sep 19, 2009)

In kindergarten here, the teachers have a rule about invitations being for everyone.

I don't have access to addresses, so I cant privately mail invites.

I'm trying to figure this out. I told him we could have some type of party and now I have some serious creative thinking to do.

Thanks for helping me figure this out!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crunchy_mommy*
> 
> Wow.... 23 kids is A LOT. Would he be happy just inviting a few over?? (Do people really have that many kids at a bday party?!??!)


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

Can you get the addresses from the school administrator? Just ask your son who he wants to invite and then stop by the main office and get the addresses. The teacher might be able to get them for you too.


----------



## crunchy_mommy (Mar 29, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HollyBearsMom*
> 
> Can you get the addresses from the school administrator? Just ask your son who he wants to invite and then stop by the main office and get the addresses. The teacher might be able to get them for you too.










I'm sure the rule is in place so kids aren't feeling excluded by not getting an invite... NOT so that you are required to invite every kid in the class! I'm sure the teachers have been asked before & probably already have some system of handing out phone #'s/emails/addresses or something... or you could just ask your son to get the kid's phone #'s himself...


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

That rule is typically for inviting kids at school. So the kid isn't handing out invites to 4 kids and not the rest. They can't force you to invite the entire class.

I'd find some other way to get numbers or addresses.


----------



## tessie (Dec 6, 2006)

We hired a church hall, which cost about $40 for the afternoon. We had the party mid afternoon so although I did food they didn't eat a huge amount. (My kid is younger but the party was mixed.) Small sandwiches, some fruit, veg, cheese, fairy cakes and crispy cakes and then ice cream.

I'd think of a theme and link in activities to that. Pirate themed parties seem popular here at present. You could do a treasure hunt etc. Or some sort of art & craft party?

There is an amazing blog for party ideas but i can't find it in my favourites. I'll try and search for it.

ETA. I found it: http://onecharmingparty.com/ The ideas aren't cheap but it's good for inspiration.


----------



## ecoteat (Mar 3, 2006)

The school I teach at lets people rent out the gym for gatherings. Families rent it for birthday parties a lot in the winter and I think it's less than $50. Does your school let people do that?


----------



## pianojazzgirl (Apr 6, 2006)

I totally agree with trying to get the numbers or addresses of just the kids he really wants to invite. Ask at the front office, ask the teacher, get your ds to ask his friends directly (for their phone #), talk to parents when you pick up or drop off ds. I guess this is against policy from what you said, but at my dd's school I was able to put invitations in the pocket of her agenda (the kind of communication folder that goes back and forth from home to school) with a note to the teacher and she just slipped the invites into the agendas of the kids they were intended for.


----------



## velochic (May 13, 2002)

I'm sorry, but the party is not a school function. They can't *MAKE* you invite everyone to the birthday party. They have to have a way to contact individuals. I would call BS on that rule. They simply can.not.do.that. I would not, in a million years, host a birthday party for that many kids. I would predict that it will *not* be fun for anyone. Have him choose 6 friends (one for each year) or some other smaller number and spend the money to make it fun. Find a way to contact the individuals. Even if that means your son asking these individual friends for their phone numbers, as the pp suggested, so you can call the parents directly.


----------



## octobermom (Aug 31, 2005)

I allowed my DD to invite her class JUST that one year.. Everyone baiscally got two slices of pizza and a small drink cup and a cup of tokens (we got a lot online)

We nevr had issues with needing to give everyon an invation at her school in other years though. The rule was... If your CHILD came with invites there needed to be something for everyone.. BUT as a parent I could slip say 4 invites into her folder with dirrections to the teacher to give to students A,B,C, and D.. she'd sut slip the invite into there backpack going home folder since the rule was no opening it till at home it wasn't an issue.

Deanna


----------



## Polliwog (Oct 29, 2006)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *velochic*
> 
> I'm sorry, but the party is not a school function. They can't *MAKE* you invite everyone to the birthday party. They have to have a way to contact individuals. I would call BS on that rule. They simply can.not.do.that. I would not, in a million years, host a birthday party for that many kids. I would predict that it will *not* be fun for anyone. Have him choose 6 friends (one for each year) or some other smaller number and spend the money to make it fun. Find a way to contact the individuals. Even if that means your son asking these individual friends for their phone numbers, as the pp suggested, so you can call the parents directly.


They can't make you invite the whole class. But, they can prohibit a child from passing out invitations at school unless everyone is invited. And generally public schools aren't allow to give out addresses/phone numbers unless parents have given prior permission (like in a school directory.)


----------



## hakeber (Aug 3, 2005)

We are planning on inviting all the kids to the birthday party (25) but think probably only 6 will come. Typically there has been about a 20-50% turn out and that's for te really swanky parties.

We are using the function space at our friend's condo building. It requires a deposit of 40 bucks, but we get it back after the event.

I am making the cake, which will probably cost me 20 bucks in ingredients but will be so much better than any store bought cake.

We have a friend who is a magician/clown who we are hiring at a very discounted price (beer and pizza and the cost of balloons







)

And we are getting a pack of 12 toy magic tricks at the store and doing a pinata as the party bags. We expect it will cost about 50 bucks for that.

We figure the sodas and food will be our biggest expense.

I think you could also just invite the boys and do a boy themed party. I know it seems sexist but the girls at my kid's school frequently have princess parties and invite just girls, so i say tit for tat, right?


----------



## mom2happy (Sep 19, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Polliwog*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


This is the problem. They are not allowed to give out anyones info. I'm helping with a class party on Monday, so I'm going to talk to the teacher and see if there is any way around this.

This is the only year I'm doing this. Every year after kindergarten I let them have 2-3 friends and pick an activity.

The people around here consider it normal to have kids parties for the whole class and spend a ton of money. I think it's insane, but I did tell him we would have some sort of party with friends.


----------



## LaughingHyena (May 4, 2004)

It depends on how cold it gets where you are but I'd be tempted to do an outdoor party anyway. Make it clear on the invites to wrap up warm, play some active games and then serve the cake with hot chocolate.

I did this as a Christmas party for a kids group I run several years running, they loved it.


----------



## hakeber (Aug 3, 2005)

Okay, so here are some questions...

Do your kids have communication Diaries or notebooks that the teachers leave notes in for you, because that is how we get invites to parties. I think you could ask the teacher to slip the invite in the notebooks of a select few without telling the children.

OR

Could you get to school extra early and ask your son to point out his friends as they arrive and you could go and approach the drop off person with an invite? or do they take the bus?


----------

